
Write a web browser in python - vorador
http://i-miss-erin.blogspot.com/2009/03/write-web-browser-by-python.html
======
ludwig
More like "assemble a web browser in python", IKEA-style. Still, this looks
like a nice and easy way to build your application's help browser, among other
things.

~~~
est
Assemble a web browser in Javascript:

    
    
        var ie = new ActiveXObject("InternetExplorer.Application");
        ie.Visible = true;

------
sjf
A webrowser written _from scratch_ in Python: <http://grail.sourceforge.net>

